# Just asking



## wright48 (Apr 24, 2015)

So Hello Everyone!
I found this site while I was surfing around! So here I am! :scratchhead: I suppose my first question is why is it that most everything I have read about sex , the main focus is on the man??? Just curious! I am really trying to understand what makes a man more important when it comes to sex, I think that woman are just as important, I mean if your in a relationship, a marriage that's two people not just one right??


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

wright48 said:


> So Hello Everyone!
> I found this site while I was surfing around! So here I am! :scratchhead: I suppose my first question is why is it that most everything I have read about sex , the main focus is on the man??? Just curious! I am really trying to understand what makes a man more important when it comes to sex, I think that woman are just as important, I mean if your in a relationship, a marriage that's two people not just one right??


Did you notice the name of the forum you posted in: "Sex In Marriage"

So of course everything in this forum is about sex.

There are more men who post here, so most of the threads are by men. There are other forums out there in cyber space in which most of the posters are women. 

And yes, men and women are equally important in marriage. But you will find that when a person posts, they are posting from their own point of view.


----------



## wright48 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes I am aware of what the topic is and understand that people post from their experiences... I wasn't referring to this site, just most everything I have read lately is about what are you gonna do for a man... I


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

wright48 said:


> So Hello Everyone!
> I found this site while I was surfing around! So here I am! :scratchhead: I suppose my first question is why is it that most everything I have read about sex , the main focus is on the man??? Just curious! I am really trying to understand what makes a man more important when it comes to sex, I think that woman are just as important, I mean if your in a relationship, a marriage that's two people not just one right??


You're going to have to be more specific. The main focus is on the man? Depends on the topic being discussed, right?

How do I get my wife or orgasm? Answer would focus on what the man should be doing.

How do I get my wife to want sex more often? Answer would focus on the man.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi Wright48,

When you combine the following three concepts (online+sex+forum), it creates something that physicist are still struggling to understand. Essentially you can have a man just innocently looking up car parts, and videos on ATV stunts and then some very strange force takes over and then suddenly here we guys are on this site.

What sets this site apart is that it does maintain an environment for discussions on how to solve problems and understand what is going on in relationships in a positive way thanks to the hard work of the moderators and regular contributors, unlike most other sex sites out there that all have inappropriate content for the purpose of profit. 

If you want to talk about female issues and need advice, I'm sure you will find a diverse community to bounce ideas around with.

As for most posts being about stuff related to men, we are not the best listeners and need stuff to be repeated quite a few times before it will start to sink in. It is just the nature of who we are as I am pretty sure our brains only have one if not two (at the most) listening cells.

Welcome to the forum, ask away!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm a man and whenever I have had sex, it was always important to me that a woman was having sex, too.


----------



## another shot (Apr 14, 2015)

wright48;12465810my first question is why is it that most everything I have read about sex said:


> Since you are the one choosing what you read and from what sources, I would ask you EXACTLY the same question.
> 
> My guess is you are barking up the wrong tree so to speak.
> 
> ...


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Given that men have higher testosterone levels, we need sex more desperately and feel even more terrible if deprived of it. 

Would the women reading this agree?




wright48 said:


> So Hello Everyone!
> I found this site while I was surfing around! So here I am! :scratchhead: I suppose my first question is why is it that most everything I have read about sex , the main focus is on the man??? Just curious! I am really trying to understand what makes a man more important when it comes to sex, I think that woman are just as important, I mean if your in a relationship, a marriage that's two people not just one right??


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Issues with a couples sex life seem to be one of the most common / serious problems in marriage. So we get a lot of posts from people who are dissatisfied with their sex lives - either from lack of sex, or from partners who are not good / considerate / passionate lovers.

I think sex comes up as a problem so often because it is so difficult to fix. In most marriages the sexual relationship is exclusive, so people are not free to get what they want somewhere else.

You may be right that there are more men than women on this site with this issue - I've never counted. There are some of both - quite a few women here also post about dissatisfaction with their sex lives.

My impression is that most posters believe that sex should be enjoyable for both.






wright48 said:


> So Hello Everyone!
> I found this site while I was surfing around! So here I am! :scratchhead: I suppose my first question is why is it that most everything I have read about sex , the main focus is on the man??? Just curious! I am really trying to understand what makes a man more important when it comes to sex, I think that woman are just as important, I mean if your in a relationship, a marriage that's two people not just one right??


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

wright48 said:


> Yes I am aware of what the topic is and understand that people post from their experiences... I wasn't referring to this site, just most everything I have read lately is about what are you gonna do for a man... I


Odd. What I read and mostly post about is situations where men are not getting the sex they feel they are entitled to from their wives and are very frustrated. 

I usually tell the men that they are part of the problem and need to drop their anger/attitude and start making their wives feel loved and cherished.

That doesn't sound to me like "...what are you gonna do for a man....." Maybe you need to expand your reading.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

wright48 said:


> Yes I am aware of what the topic is and understand that people post from their experiences... I wasn't referring to this site, just most everything I have read lately is about what are you gonna do for a man... I


Likely because the demographics of those who place a high emphasis on sex is tilted heavily towards men. Just like sports is geared towards men because the number of men that place a high emphasis on sports outnumber women. There are issues that are tilted the other way as well.

Don't be upset about it, it's just the way the cookie crumbles. The important part is you can come here and ask all the questions you want and the people here will point you in the right direction if at all possible, regardless of if you are a man or woman. So if you have a question or concern, post away and we'll do what we can to help out.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

brownmale said:


> Given that men have higher testosterone levels, we need sex more desperately and feel even more terrible if deprived of it.
> 
> *Would the women reading this agree?*


No.

Massive, unfounded generalisations rarely offer any help to anyone. Your's is a big, kick arse generalisation.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Un,
Priceless. When they made you, they broke the mold....




unbelievable said:


> I'm a man and whenever I have had sex, it was always important to me that a woman was having sex, too.


----------



## Brigit (Apr 28, 2015)

unbelievable said:


> I'm a man and whenever I have had sex, it was always important to me that a woman was having sex, too.


:rofl:


----------

